# Maverick Help



## jomadav (Sep 7, 2014)

Just bought a brand new Maverick 2 pc. set and have now used it twice.

First time, I used in my smoker to do beef ribs - used the maverick to watch air temp.  - and the ribs turned out undercooked.

Second time, yesterday, pork loin, same smoker, this time I ran the Maverick side by side with my old Accu-Rite from Target 15 years old or so. the Maverick showed 245/249 while the accu-rite showed 225/6., and both aftermarket thermometers on the smoker showed around 215-220. What Im getting at, Why is the maverick sooo far off, the others can't all be wrong that bad.

....Is there a calibration process to the maverick? Seems odd to me on brand new equip.

Any advice is appreciated.

Note : temps were taken Maverick: w/ factory grill mounting clip 1" above grate, near center of grate. Accu-rite : in " tinfoil potato "directly next to Maverick probe, same location and same height above grate


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 7, 2014)

Should try all of them in boiling water to see which one is right.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daricksta (Sep 7, 2014)

Jomadav said:


> Just bought a brand new Maverick 2 pc. set and have now used it twice.
> 
> First time, I used in my smoker to do beef ribs - used the maverick to watch air temp.  - and the ribs turned out undercooked.
> 
> ...


I've got the ET-733 and have also only used it twice on a beef brisket and a turkey breast and both turned out great. I haven't calibrated mine yet but I'll do it today and edit this comment with the results.

Well, this is disheartening. I just did a boiling water test and both probes only made it up to 208* so it looks like mine might be displaying 4 degrees cooler than the actual temp. I'm going to have to try this again and if I get the same result I'll contact Maverick customer service.


----------



## jomadav (Sep 7, 2014)

?


----------



## jomadav (Sep 12, 2014)

Jomadav said:


> ?


Well, I don't know how the "?" got in there.....sorry.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 12, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> I've got the ET-733 and have also only used it twice on a beef brisket and a turkey breast and both turned out great. I haven't calibrated mine yet but I'll do it today and edit this comment with the results.
> 
> Well, this is disheartening. I just did a boiling water test and both probes only made it up to 208* so it looks like mine might be displaying 4 degrees cooler than the actual temp. I'm going to have to try this again and if I get the same result I'll contact Maverick customer service.



Not sure where you're at, but altitude can affect water boiling thresholds by a few degrees.   After some of the junk Walmart digital thermometer setups I have bought, I'd be very happy to be within 4°.

I'm not positive since I've long since thrown out the books, but I believe my Maverick said accuracy within 3°.  You're very close.


----------



## jomadav (Sep 13, 2014)

tjs231 said:


> Not sure where you're at, but altitude can affect water boiling thresholds by a few degrees. After some of the junk Walmart digital thermometer setups I have bought, I'd be very happy to be within 4°.
> 
> I'm not positive since I've long since thrown out the books, but I believe my Maverick said accuracy within 3°. You're very close.


We are at 840' ASL here in Richfield, MN. I agree with the +/- a couple of  is degrees is acceptable. My concern was the air temp. in the smoker - the Maverick was reading quite a bit higher.

But if it's right in boiling water and ice water = it has to be right in the smoke too?


----------



## flip me over (Sep 13, 2014)

*Temperatures of water:*


> *Approximate  Boiling Temperatures of Water
> * 
> *Altitude*
> 
> ...


Sounds like 208 is pretty close. It should read air temp same as water temp. 

Scott


----------



## jomadav (Sep 13, 2014)

Flip me over said:


> *Temperatures of water:*
> 
> 
> > *Approximate  Boiling Temperatures of Water
> ...


Thanks Scott. I am still going to run 2 thermometers today. yes, I know its "OCD" -


----------



## flip me over (Sep 13, 2014)

Nah, not OCD, just the more the merrier when it comes to cool gadgets like thermometers! Wish I had a couple more myself.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 13, 2014)

Digital thermometers use software algorithms to convert the electrical impulses from the probes into a readout.  Plus or minus 3-4F is what Maverick considers accurate.  My chamber probes are right on while my food probes read 2 degrees low.  I'm basically at sea level. 

Additionally, the programming in digital thermometers will average the readout over time.  Therms from different manufacturers will use different software.  The Maverick has a rather short averaging period.  My BBQ Guru has a longer averaging period.  The chamber probes will read quite differently for a while but eventually the two match up.  Not so with the food probes.  The Guru food probe tested at 212F but reads 5 degrees hotter than the Maverick when stuck in the same piece of meat right next to each other.   

For consistent results pick one make of thermometer and cook/smoke "to" it.  I learned with the Maverick so that's what I go by.  If I had to use the Guru exclusively it would take a little while to adapt my timings and final temps, but not long.  If I had to use the lid thermometer exclusively it would take longer still to develop the "feel" for doneness since it gives the temp at the lid, not the grates, which in the WSM will have different temps than the lid. 

Talk about OCD!  I'm quite analytical about mine.


----------



## lanshark42 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm using my new Maverick ET-733 today with some ribs I'm smoking in my MES30.  I have the MES probe in one slab of ribs and a Maverick probe in the other.  I'm using the 2nd Maverick probe for ambient temp.  Smoker temp is set to 230°.  Smoker temp shows 230° on the MES monitor  Maverick ambient probe shows 196°.  Should I be worried?

FWIW, I just pre-ordered an  iGrill2.  Really want the 4 probe capability to I don't have to carry around 2 monitors AND my phone.  Can't wait to get it...

*EDIT:*

I've used this MES30 smoker 4 times, using the built-in probes each time.  Flawless meat every time.  So I'm inclined to think the built-in probles are accurate.  Or I'm VERY lucky.  (Or both.)


----------



## michief (Sep 13, 2014)

When I get new probes I use boiling water to see how accurate it is and wrap a piece of tape around the cord, near the plug and write how many degree off it is -1, +3, whatever it is. Helps keep me sane.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 13, 2014)

Jomadav said:


> Just bought a brand new Maverick 2 pc. set and have now used it twice.
> 
> First time, I used in my smoker to do beef ribs - used the maverick to watch air temp.  - and the ribs turned out undercooked.
> 
> ...





LANShark42 said:


> I'm using my new Maverick ET-733 today with some ribs I'm smoking in my MES30.  I have the MES probe in one slab of ribs and a Maverick probe in the other.  I'm using the 2nd Maverick probe for ambient temp.  Smoker temp is set to 230°.  Smoker temp shows 230° on the MES monitor  Maverick ambient probe shows 196°.  Should I be worried?
> 
> FWIW, I just pre-ordered an  iGrill2.  Really want the 4 probe capability to I don't have to carry around 2 monitors AND my phone.  Can't wait to get it...
> 
> ...


I just tested my ET-733 probes yesterday in boiling water and they were accurate, both even going up to 214*. I have a MES 30 Gen 1 without a MB probe so all I have to use are the twin probes of the Maverick. I'm finding it standard for the #2 Barbecue probe to show the temp anywhere from 15-25 degrees or so hotter than what the MES digital display shows. You also see per the Maverick how the temp swings due to the controller kicking in and out, which I've been told is per design. Right now I've got the MES set point at 235* and the ET-733 is showing the temp from the low 250s to 261.

I've had my MES 30 for two years and have greatly enjoyed using it. I feel the Maverick ET-733 is the only therm I need. However, if I want to further confirm the accuracy of the Food probe, I have a CDN instant read thermocouple thermometer (which has been calibrated) I can use as well.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 13, 2014)

tjs231 said:


> Not sure where you're at, but altitude can affect water boiling thresholds by a few degrees. After some of the junk Walmart digital thermometer setups I have bought, I'd be very happy to be within 4°.
> 
> I'm not positive since I've long since thrown out the books, but I believe my Maverick said accuracy within 3°. You're very close.


I re-did the test yesterday by sticking the probes in a saucepan with water boiling over a burner. This time both probes showed 214*, so I'm happy. I figured that heat probably dissipates fairly quickly when moving a large measuring cup from the microwave to the counter and it looks like I was right. And you're right about Maverick's stated accuracy of the therm.


----------



## venture (Sep 13, 2014)

My Mav is within one degree at basically sea level.

I think all your therms need retesting.  Too much difference.

Also, the boiling water test needs to be done at a full rolling boil.  A pair of tongs or great gloves might be required?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jomadav (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok all. I ran the smoker with 3 thermometers.

1. Maverick

2. analog round hanging oven ( that I have had for ever and trust)

3. OEM Masterbuilt in the door - somewhat close believe it or not.

.....Mav read 235-245 consistantly for the 5 hrs. Inside round oven read 245-250 and the door read 275 pretty much the whole time.

I used the 3-2-1 method on the ribs and the turned out perfect. I will post other pics on my thread in propane smokers here.

Thanks you all for the help. I trust the Maverick now, but will always check it against others to be sure.

Note: Ion the "OCD" thing, I could go out to my work truck and grab my Fluke work meter with the temperature probe-----na, too much work. Have fun all !


----------



## sb59 (Sep 15, 2014)

I saw where you placed your therms. in your other thread. One reason for diff. temps. between therms. is def. placement. In your analog the door therm. and your hanging oven therm are getting much more direct heat from air rising along door directly into the therms. The Mav. being placed between the racks is shielded by your racks,trays,& pans. Also shielded by the meat and affected by the meat temp. Best to preheat smoker empty to desired temp. and wait til stabilizes. Then put product in quickly and let it return to temp. The oven air temp should be set empty and will be in ballpark for smoke. + or - 10 degrees or so. It will actually come closer to temp. as the meat temp. rises. Most important use a meat therm in each piece or if in only one check the others with a quick read before removing. Don't smoke by time because you seldom get two smokes that finish the same.


----------



## jomadav (Sep 20, 2014)

SB59 said:


> I saw where you placed your therms. in your other thread. One reason for diff. temps. between therms. is def. placement. In your analog the door therm. and your hanging oven therm are getting much more direct heat from air rising along door directly into the therms. The Mav. being placed between the racks is shielded by your racks,trays,& pans. Also shielded by the meat and affected by the meat temp. Best to preheat smoker empty to desired temp. and wait til stabilizes. Then put product in quickly and let it return to temp. The oven air temp should be set empty and will be in ballpark for smoke. + or - 10 degrees or so. It will actually come closer to temp. as the meat temp. rises. Most important use a meat therm in each piece or if in only one check the others with a quick read before removing. Don't smoke by time because you seldom get two smokes that finish the same.


OK. So on my model of smoker - Masterbuilt Pro Dual fuel Gas - where do you recommend for me to try placing the Maverick BBQ probe? I get the walls and door side run higher, but I thought I was a step ahead by putting the Mav in the center.













ribssmkr.jpg



__ jomadav
__ Sep 20, 2014


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm still recommending the boiling water test adjusted for your altitude and at a rolling boil.

I would bet that MAV is within 1 or 2 degrees?

Therms in different locations can give very different readings.  Fortunately, pit temps don't have to be within a degree.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jomadav said:


> OK. So on my model of smoker - Masterbuilt Pro Dual fuel Gas - where do you recommend for me to try placing the Maverick BBQ probe? I get the walls and door side run higher, but I thought I was a step ahead by putting the Mav in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply! I try to put mine away from direct air flow from heat source ,hanging near the product being smoked but at least 2 inches from the product so that the meat or fish temp.does not affect the therm. reading. You're trying to get a general air temp. reading within a few degrees in you're meats location. I don't use the probe clip because the rack temp. is conducted thru the clip to the probe and you still aren't getting an air temp. I simply suspend the probe from the cable near the meat.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I try to put mine away from direct air flow from heat source ,hanging near the product being smoked but at least 2 inches from the product so that the meat or fish temp.does not affect the therm. reading. You're trying to get a general air temp. reading within a few degrees in you're meats location. I don't use the probe clip because the rack temp. is conducted thru the clip to the probe and you still aren't getting an air temp. I simply suspend the probe from the cable near the meat.


Are you sure about the clips conducting the rack temp to the probe? I know nothing about physics but I understand what you're saying--but,. wouldn't the racks temp and the air temp be the same? Why would Maverick include clips if they had this defect? Seems to me that if you're suspending the probe like that at some point the connection point where the wire is attached to the probe will fail. This is all guesswork, though.

I tried suspending the Food probe yesterday since I was smoking racks of baby backs and got a much higher air temp reading than the Barbecue probe. I inserted the probe into the ribs and immediately got the correct temp.  I'm still experimenting where the best spot is in my MES 30 to place the BBQ probe.


----------



## venture (Sep 29, 2014)

When I first got my Mav, I wondered about the clip too.

I put it in with a clip, and a put another wired probe next to it.  The second probe was thru a piece of wood with the sensing portion well away from the wood.













Acu Rite Probe View.jpg



__ venture
__ Sep 29, 2014






The Mav probe in the metal clip gave the same reading as the Acu Rite probe in the wood holder.

So....I stopped worrying about the metal clip heating the Mav probe.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Venture said:


> When I first got my Mav, I wondered about the clip too.
> 
> I put it in with a clip, and a put another wired probe next to it.  The second probe was thru a piece of wood with the sensing portion well away from the wood.
> 
> ...


This is great to know. Thanks.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 30, 2014)

I just figure metal conducts heat so why chance it. Also the rack temp is affected by the cold meat working as a heat sink when you first start out. Eventually as the smoke progresses and the meat temps rise every thing will be closer to equal but at the onset I'm trying to get a better read on the actual air temp to set the smoker. Luckily a diff of 5 or even 10 degrees either way in air temps are not as important as actual temp of finished product, both for safety and taste.


----------



## jomadav (Sep 30, 2014)

SB59 said:


> I just figure metal conducts heat so why chance it. Also the rack temp is affected by the cold meat working as a heat sink when you first start out. Eventually as the smoke progresses and the meat temps rise every thing will be closer to equal but at the onset I'm trying to get a better read on the actual air temp to set the smoker. Luckily a diff of 5 or even 10 degrees either way in air temps are not as important as actual temp of finished product, both for safety and taste.


I'm on the fence with the "metal conducts" thing. I work with electricity so I get how metal conducts. If anything, it should be a heat sink. I like the wood block idea from Venture's post earlier but also see that it made no difference. I feel that when up to temp ( 1 hr ? ) the clip on the probe should be the same temp as the rack > which should be the same temp as the air. I used to use the "tinfoil potato" for my old probe and never had any problem with that method.


----------



## jomadav (Sep 30, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Digital thermometers use software algorithms to convert the electrical impulses from the probes into a readout.  Plus or minus 3-4F is what Maverick considers accurate.  My chamber probes are right on while my food probes read 2 degrees low.  I'm basically at sea level.
> 
> Additionally, the programming in digital thermometers will average the readout over time.  Therms from different manufacturers will use different software.  The Maverick has a rather short averaging period.  My BBQ Guru has a longer averaging period.  The chamber probes will read quite differently for a while but eventually the two match up.  Not so with the food probes.  The Guru food probe tested at 212F but reads 5 degrees hotter than the Maverick when stuck in the same piece of meat right next to each other.
> 
> ...


I like you OCD problem as well !....I think I am just going to have to "just roll with it". It drives me nuts not being able to dial it in completely but then again I get some parts of this hobby are NOT an exact science. ( referencing avg. air temps not thermometer software - that does have science


----------



## sb59 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jomadav said:


> I'm on the fence with the "metal conducts" thing. I work with electricity so I get how metal conducts. If anything, it should be a heat sink. I like the wood block idea from Venture's post earlier but also see that it made no difference. I feel that when up to temp ( 1 hr ? ) the clip on the probe should be the same temp as the rack > which should be the same temp as the air. I used to use the "tinfoil potato" for my old probe and never had any problem with that method.


I also think rack & air will be about same once the external of the meat also equalizes. But at the onset both are affected by the temp. of the meat in the immediate area.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 30, 2014)

What I find interesting is that while the MES is a mass-produced "assembly line" item so they should conceptually all be the same (and I understand there could be differences based on each individual component and the person who assembled the smoker), all of us have different experiences with them. Some of you have felt the need to mod your smokers to achieve better results because you feel the default setup isn't sufficient for your needs.

For me, my smoker works fine as is and it's enough just to learn to learn and work with its existing idiosyncrasies let alone experiment with mods. I approach using mine very simply: I use the AMNPS for my smoke source and I use my Maverick ET-733 to monitor air and food temps. I don't worry about clips and rack heat and such because I've found over the hours I'm smoking the Mav is very accurate. Reading comments about the software used in the different therms and how they each cycle is very instructive because I have no knowledge of any of that.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 30, 2014)

Since I have the analog model the mods. I did were so I could achieve smoke at lower temps. required for fish, jerky,& sausage. As a hot smoker for butts,turkey etc. it was fine.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 30, 2014)

I keep forgetting you have the analog model which is a completely different animal from the digital.


----------

